# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Cafe Cần Thơ ngày 18-03-2016

## CKD

Hi!
Cafe là chuyện hàng ngày.. nhưng cafe với bạn CNC thì không phải lúc nào cũng có.

Ngày mai lúc 10h30 (khoảng giờ đó) một bạn từ An Giang có việc qua Cần Thơ.
Nhân cơ hội này CKD có hẹn cafe, trước là làm quen giao lưu, sau là chém cho có tí gió (dạo này nắng nóng).

Không biết có bạn nào thu xếp cùng cafe được thì ới nhé.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Tiếc nhỉ, mai em phải đi kiếm cơm nên giờ này không chém với cụ được rùi. 
Buồn quá

----------


## CKD

Đã giao lưu với cụ saudau xong  :Smile:

----------

